# Como funcionan los mandos de garaje?



## rlegazpi (Nov 16, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Veo que resolveis varias dudas y problemas. Mi consulta es sobre si podeis hacerme llegar documentacion y luego ya me lo estudio yo. A ver si consigo explicarme.

Tengo un mando a distancia para garaje con dos botones, cada boton abre una puerta. Me gustaria saber como funcionan los botones y como hay que codificar los 8 Switch que tiene para que haga la diferenciacion con las dos puertas.

Mi problema viene porque alguien (algun gracioso) ha cambiado los switch de la puerta y ahora no podemos abrir una de ellas con el mando (con ninguno de los dos botones) y los de la empresa que instalaron la puerta no nos resuelven nada. Ayer a la noche consegui codificar el mando para abrir la puerta que no se podia, pero ahora no puedo abrir la otra.

Alguien me puede introducir en este tema? Los dos botones como funcionan? uno es para el switch segun esta introducido y el otro para el codigo a la inversa? SOS, please.

Muchas Gracias a todos.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 16, 2006)

bravo!! por tu trabajo buscar de codigo manualmente.
dinos en tu mando que integrado tiene, ya que encontraste un codigo te digo que el segundo esta muy cerca ya que suponiendo como esta cofigurado los dos puldadores

_tambien te puedes fijar en el receptor que podras encontrar un dip-swich como el el mando dependiendo que intrgrado, sea copia la disposision de los swich tal como esta o invetida

_el plano: si no nos das el dato de integrado codificador no sabremos cual es.

Saludos


----------



## rlegazpi (Nov 20, 2006)

Muchas Gracias Capitanp,

Lo que he hecho es cambiar un contacto que habia y automaticamente me hace caso ahora al otro boton.

Parece ser que hay 4 contactos que se unen dos de ellos. si unes los dos primeros hacen caso al 1º boton si unes el 2º y 3º hacen caso al segundo boton.

He intentado explicarme lo mejor que he podido. Gracias otra vez.


----------

